# mystic springs crappie trip



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

I went up to mystic springs yesterday, the rain only fell on me for an hour, then quit. I started out in the mouth of the big swamp. I got three keepers (9 inches or over), then went up to Williams lake they were in there good. I caught 12 in there that were big enough to keep and a lot of little ones. then went up to the pits at the end of whirlpool rd, only got one keeper in there. I did find some pretty good bass in there. I hit one little spot close to the ramp and got two keepers with one pushing a pound and a half.

most hit a 2.5 inch curly tail glow grub on a 1/16 oz head. no pics sorry.

basnbud


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Good job, and thanks for the report.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Sounds like you had a pretty good trip !


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

it was pretty good. it beat being at work for sure.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I've caught a few at the mouth of mystic springs. Never caught many in Williams lake though. How deep were they?

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

I've had good luck at Big Williams, but way back in the swamp though when the water was high. I assume you were at Little Williams? I've never fished Little Williams, But I've been tempted to try to launch my 16' bass boat there.


----------



## Joe_Lee (Feb 23, 2014)

I grew up fishing those lakes and stretch of river. It's been a long time since I was on it but we had a lot of fun and caught a lot of fish growing up.


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

the fish were about ten ft deep. and yes i think i was in lil williams


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

a few I got yesterday, i launched at becks lake


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I think there is Williams ditch, big Williams, lil' Williams, and Williams lake. All different places. I may be wrong. 
Williams lake is N of mystic springs about 3 miles and on the opposite side of the river. (Santa rosa side)It has a ramp and primitive camping

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Try'n Hard said:


> I think there is Williams ditch, big Williams, lil' Williams, and Williams lake. All different places. I may be wrong.
> Williams lake is N of mystic springs about 3 miles and on the opposite side of the river. (Santa rosa side)It has a ramp and primitive camping
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


I've always heard its: Little Williams is a small lake just North of Mystic Springs on the Escambia side. Big Williams is the one on Santa Rosa side that has the boat launch. Thats just what I've heard. That area was where I worked the last 10 or so years with the SO(Escambia side).


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

it was the one with the boat launch on it


----------

